# pedal grease?



## jenncary (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm still a bit of a newbie, so forgive the potentially stupid question. I'm changing pedals on my bike and noticed that the bike shop greased up the stock pedals when they put them on. I don't have any regular grease, so is it okay to use WD-40 or chain lube (dry) instead, or do I not really need any more grease anyway. I only have one set of clipless for both my mtb and road bike, so I'll be changing pedals a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Krause (Jun 21, 2006)

Many will say you dont need grease on the threads, but If you dont grease them they may be very hard to take off since the way the threads are pedaling actually tightens it/keeps pressure on it. Also you may experience creeks from the crank area that you prob would never guess where they were from. metal on metal without grease in a place like that can often cause creeks.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

No on the wd 40 it has solvents in it, dry lube would work OK but best is grease be it marine or basic automotive grease, its 2$ well spent IMHO.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

If the pedal spindle is a different material than the crank threads, I'd suggest some anti-seize compound. Installing the pedals dry could cause the dissimilar metals to corrode into an inseparable joint.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm with chucko; if you've got it, wipe a little anti-seize on the pedal threads for easy removal. If you don't, then any kind of grease will do, even petroleum jelly (Vaseline).
A good trick for keeping the pedal/crank threads clean is to apply a small piece of tape (I use insulation tape) on the inside if the crank arm to cover the end of the pedal thread.
Peace,
Steve


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

I've been using plain old teflon tape, works great.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fat, thick or thin
Vasoline 
gets it in

Vasoline or petroleum jelly works fine too


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

Any metal to metal contact gets some sort of grease on my bike. Actually grease my CF seatpost on my road bike too.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

i grease the threads. i use the cheapest grease the bike shop had.


----------



## Krause (Jun 21, 2006)

beeristasty said:


> Any metal to metal contact gets some sort of grease on my bike. Actually grease my CF seatpost on my road bike too.


same, except for the handlebar/stem/fork clamp on the stem  those would just be "bad"


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"..except for the handlebar/stem/fork clamp on the stem  those would just be "bad""

I run a thin (and I mean thin) layer of Prep M around the inside of the crowns when I refit my forks. Same goes for the clamp part of my stem. The fact that these bolts get so much torque means that it's quite safe to lightly grease them. There's no risk of slipping. Fork steerer gets a good covering, too.
A dry cloth or tissue paper to wipe away the excess and you'd never know the grease was there.


----------

